# ALL NEW: 'GUNS N GIRLS':



## Rabid Badger (Aug 4, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvaqZv50x5o&feature=related"]YouTube - All New Girls And Guns Shootings[/ame]

Enjoy.......but your'e still getn 'seconds'.....


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Aug 4, 2008)

Where's Gypsy?


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 4, 2008)

Right here.  I'm not blonde...they didn't invite me.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 4, 2008)

Did they shoot any weapons in the video ? I didn't notice.


----------



## pardus (Aug 4, 2008)

That was OK...

This is great!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yryV-5TfwvE"]YouTube - Chicks With Guns[/ame]

I'm totally head over heals for a couple of those Brunettes! :cool:


----------



## Simmerin' SigO (Aug 4, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> Did they shoot any weapons in the video ? I didn't notice.



Oh...Guns = WEAPONS!  :doh:

I didn't think their arms were big enough to be called "guns"...


----------

